# How to Become the Best in the World at ......



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

GregV said:


> Technically, it is about benefits of having a set of generally good skills vs. only having a single skill at the "Best in the World" level.


Interesting article, GregV. This idea of 'skill stacking' makes sense to me- kind of like the axiom of, 'Jack of all trades, Master of none'?

Given that EHB's are often described as 'generalists', it seems like you might be on to something regarding survival success on the colony level being conferred by a broad skill set of solid (but unremarkable) traits.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Litsinger said:


> Interesting article, GregV. This idea of 'skill stacking' makes sense to me- kind of like the axiom of, 'Jack of all trades, Master of none'?
> 
> Given that EHB's are often described as 'generalists', it seems like you might be on to something regarding survival success on the colony level being conferred by a broad skill set of solid (but unremarkable) traits.


Indeed, Litsinger.
Just the natural propensity of the EHB to breed as widely as possible suggests - the EHB are generalists by trade (just like rats or crows).
Pretty much all and any efforts to breed some "super bee" for any particular, single trait are wasted efforts (the idea reiterated many times over).

Well locally adapted (environment takes care of that for you) and otherwise average bee is really all you need.
Add to this very basic, common-sense disaster prevention techniques - should be a sustainable operation.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

GregV said:


> .......
> A good general read (about the pitfalls of pursuing ultimate specialization - in particular, including bee breeding projects for particular, singled-out traits).
> 
> https://forge.medium.com/how-to-become-the-best-in-the-world-at-something-f1b658f93428


Incidentally, these two documents are actually inter-related (while technically being in different domains).



Litsinger said:


> Dr. John Chambers sent me a PDF advance copy (attached) of his presentation tomorrow at the 'National Honey Show' entitled, _"Basic Honey Bee Genetics for Beekeepers"_.
> 
> View attachment 52029


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

GregV said:


> Incidentally, these two documents are actually inter-related (while technically being in different domains).


Greg Interesting article:
some of the comments i found interesting:
Although all the eggs from any queen bee will be reasonably similar genetically, no two eggs will ever be exactly the same
We must assume that, in a natural setting where human interventions have not distorted things, it is positively good for all the honey bees in a
locality to mix up and exchange their DNA as much as possible. This is the exact opposite of what a bee improver tries to do.
Simply to maintain the same genetic presence within the locality, drones from the colony ideally need to successfully mate with at least
15 queens for every one queen of its own that mates, and it is advantageous to successfully mate with even more if possible. The
drone is essential for disseminating the genetic material of successful parent colonies around the locality.

So maybe foundation less frames for the "best" hives to promote genetic material, and supers for the average to make crop/honey

thanks for the post
GG


----------

